# Turning Black



## Buster's Mommy (May 17, 2008)

So it has been a while since my last post. I tired to search the internet for the answer but found nothing. I hope someone here can help me.

I have a 8 month old fixed chi male. He has a "red" coat (i think it is light brown/tan, but the vet said red). he is shedding alot and I noticed that he is starting to turn black. His coat NOT his skin. 

In the beginning he only had a light black spot on his tail, but now he it is a streak that starts from his collar and spots black all the way down to the tip of his tail. 

Is this normal? Is there something wrong? Please help me. I am a bit worries because it is so strange to me. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The color on a Chi can change alot as they grow older. I have seen some completely change color and look like a different dog at maturity. I have seen the stripe you are talking about in lots of Chis. He is fine, it is normal;-)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My chis are nearly 8,9 and now 10 years old, their coats are still changing colour, Rosie my black masked sable is changing the most significantly, she has no black mask now and a wide black stripe down her back as if her mask has slipped down her spine.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Chis fur will change colour throughout their lives, much like people. My brother was born blond and was for almost five years, then he had brown hair til maybe he was 15 ... and now his hair is black  Fur changes the same way. It can take a long time for puppies to lose all the colour from their puppy coat and their new coat to grow in, but sometimes, like in people, the fetal hair (that they're born with) is not even close to the colour it will be when they grow their adult coat.


----------



## Buster's Mommy (May 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your help. 

It is so awesome to find out that his coat will change. Though he is just changing coat color, I am so pour for some reason. Like he learned how to read or something LOL.


----------

